# found young pigeon



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello,
I found a young pigeon this afternoon. I am guessing he is about 20 days old, he has good feathers but lots of little yellow strands sticking out still and some pin feathers around his neck. I bought some formula and tried to spoon feed him but he is clamping his beak shut, I think he is very scared. He does not feel under weight and is making good droppings so I am not panicking yet, but I was wondering how often he needs to be fed. I worked with an avian vet for awhile some years back and have tube fed young parrots, but I don't have syringes or tubing on hand. What can I do to get him to eat?


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*suggestions*

try this website
www.internationaldovesociety.com
or you can search this site, there are multiple threads on the subject. Hmm, i'm not sure if you can feed fledglings with a spoon. Is it a teaspoon?


----------



## cdiacz (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you, the pictures of the eye dropper bulb on the syringe is helpful, I just got a few mouthfuls in that way, though he's still fighting me. I hope he will be ok till morning, I will try again.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking care of this pigeon. At his age you can also just soak dog kibble or dog biscuits and feed him bits of it, if that's easier, and get him started on some seed tomorrow. You can use your finger to "peck" at the seed and he will soon pick it up. If you're able to keep him for a week or so until he's flying and eating on his own, that would be great.


----------



## cdiacz (Apr 23, 2009)

I checked the baby this morning and there were lots of healthy droppings on the towel I gave him last night, so there must be something in his system. Can't tell if he ate any of the seed I put in there or not. I tried to get a little more formula in him but he's still resisting. If he stops putting out droppings I can get whats needed to tube him, but I hope it won't come to that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Another easy thing to feed would be defrosted corn and peas. Put in the back of the mouth one or two at a time. You should feed 25-40 per feeding depending on the size of the bird.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> Another easy thing to feed would be defrosted corn and peas. Put in the back of the mouth one or two at a time. You should feed 25-40 per feeding depending on the size of the bird.


That's the second time this week I've failed to mention that to a new member. I think I'm getting senile.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

From the description you gave it sounds like it is probably old enough to eat on it's own. 
I suggest keeping some whole corn, wheat, 24% protein game bird pellets and clean water in front of it at all times, so that it has the opportunity to feed itself.
Keith


----------

